# FV Voyager



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Just was wondering if there is any updates on the Fantastic Voyage - Voyager. My Inner Child is getting antsey and excited for it's release.

AZbuilder
John


*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Still on schedule for an October release date with the possibility of being delayed, and I think that's very likely due to customs inspections. :dude:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Tell your inner child to sit down, behave, be patient and finish his vegatables or the Voayager, like Santa, may not get here.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Well, initially September was the date, but everything in China has slowed down due to new regulations stemming from the Mattel and RC2 recalls. October should be a lock on having it here. Thanks!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Whatever you do, DO NOT EAT THESE MODELS FROM CHINA! :lol:

I'm looking forward to the model kit's arrival. It looks like a fun one to build. :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

If it were not for them supplying us with affordable model kits ....I would NOT buy jack from China.

Here in the Pacific North West or west coast we actually have serious health and allergy issues from the polution that comes our way from China


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I never had the Voyager as a kid, but wanted one. Earlier this year, I bought a resin copy of the original. Too much work to fix it, and it had only 3 figures, instead of 4. So getting a REAL model of it, is exciting.

I also got a set of the episodes, off of e-bay, earlier this year. Not the best, but here are a few grabs, showing some open hatches. If there is a interest, I can put up a folder on Photobucket, of exterior, and interior shots of the Voyager.


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

I would love to see someone put up a "suggested paint scheme" for the Voyager. I know the exterior has all white, and the wing inserts and rear engine holes are black, but what about crew unis, seats, consoles, etc?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hello Collins,

Thanks....very interesting....Is there any scenes of the interior? Yup a collection of grabs would be cool.


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

those episodes were on eBay? an official release? check it out:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fantastic-Voyag...goryZ617QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

what's the story with this?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

=bg=, the episode on DVD, like the ones offered on e-bay, are recorded from TV. No official release yet.

Fluke, I have scenes from the inside, and out. As with all Filmation cartoons, the inside changes per episode, except the cockpit area. I will post a couple of shots of the cockpit area soon.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That'd be great, Lloyd! That's one vehicle I have had virtually zero luck in getting reference shots off the internet.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

As requested by Fluke, here are some interior shots. Enjoy! :wave:


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Oh well, October is almost here so I guess I will have to wait till then. You can get some FV TAS stuff off U Tube.com. Thanks for the screen caps Lloyd they will come in handy when I build my Voyager. I have been thinking about building a Miniturizer (sp) base and adding lights to the interior. we shall see.

AZbuilder
John

Let Your Imagination Soar


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

FABGear USA says Voyager not til November.
"The Voyager is expected to ship in November. Your credit card will not be charged until your order is ready to ship. "


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Then of course we'll have to wait for the aftermarket "Miniturizer" base with ray projectors and rotating color wheel. It hurts to think what Don's Light & Magic will charge for _*that*_!

Mark McG.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

What I would like to know is what is the size of the "Voyager" I know it will be 1/72 scale but what is the length, width and how tall, that way I can start planning on a scratch build of the miniturizer base. And maybe Lloyd can provide some screen caps of the miniturizer and ray projectors.

AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

John, I will get you some screen grabs up sometime today, for the miniturizer.

I will be getting the folder up soon, with various screen grabs.


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

a miniturizer would be GREAT. Mr Moebius, what is the latest? FABGear says November.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> As requested by Fluke, here are some interior shots. Enjoy! :wave:


Interesting that the upper bubble (for a navigator? observer? tourist?) appears to be completely enclosed like a gun turret on a WWII-era bomber, not open underneath like the pilot's bubble on the _Proteus_. Just how is someone supposed to get in and out of that thing?

And why those oddly-shaped windows on either side?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Well, it's been 40 years since I've seen an episode, but the pilot, Busby Birdwell, was able to get in and out of the dome because it swung open on the outside like a hatch door, and the windows on the sides were so the crew, (Uhru, Erika Lane and Colonel (?) whats-his-name with the eyepatch) could see what was going on outside.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Seaview said:


> the windows on the sides were so the crew, (Uhru, Erika Lane and Colonel (?) whats-his-name with the eyepatch) could see what was going on outside.


Commander Jonathan Kidd, Erica Lane, Busby Birdwell, and Guru.

- GJS


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Here are photo of the miniaturizer.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

If the model is as small as I think it is....making the whole miniaturizer dio should be rather easy and room effective.

With the right kind of lighting effects it could be very cool indeed!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I have a resin model of the Aurora model, and it is about 10 1/2 inch long overall, and 8 inch wide.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

fluke said:


> If the model is as small as I think it is....making the whole miniaturizer dio should be rather easy and room effective.


That depends on whether you intend to represent the model as being full size or 
in some state of miniaturization.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

And you could argue that its not a scale model at all, owing to the fact that it may be a 1:1 representation of the minaturized ship.

Huzz:woohoo: 
I love that new icon!


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Thanks for the new screen caps and the info Lloyd. but I think Franks upcoming version is a little bit smaller keeping with the original Aurora kit. here is a pic I got from annother thread showing the size difference between the Lunar Models kit which I believe is the kit you were referenceing and the original Aurora you can see the difference between the two. With the information you gave the miniturizer table would as a minimum need to be at least 12 inches overall and the Ray projectors overhead between 15 to 20 inches tall. and if someone did the diorama as Dave Hussey suggested, the dio would be huge if one did a complete diorama at that size. Wow what am I getting into, it's the PL C57 D all over again :freak: 

AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

John, its the same size...there is a resin version out there that was directly engineered/copied from the Aurora kit...that is the kit that Loyd is refering to. 

Yep...the Lunar Models kit is much bigger indeed.
10 inches is better than I thought. ( don't even go there! )


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Reply to Fluke*

Who, What, Little ole me????? don't know what yer talking about   


AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Is the blonde (Erica?) in the cartoon supposed to be Raquel Welch?


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*BrisFX*

Hey Fluke are you refering to the BrisFX resin kit? I went to the link I saved to check it out, but it don't work did these guys go under ?(pun intended) Their kit looked good despite a thread stateing that there was a bit of work involved and a bit pricey for my budget but not as bad as the Lunar kit. Maybe Moebius will join in and enlighten us with his wisdom.


AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Characters*

Bat Toys wrote


> Is the blonde (Erica?) in the cartoon supposed to be Raquel Welch?


I suppose the Character Erica Lane is supposed to represent Raquel Welch's character as one could suppose that Cdr.Johanthan Kidd is supposed to be Stephen Boyd's character and Busby Birdwell's is supposed to be Cdr. Owens character and Guru's character could be an amalgamtion of the 2 remaining characters from the movie. but I think all the characters from the animated version are new and different characters as well as the "Voyager" is different from the "Proetus" I mean the "Voyager" could fly as well as submerge.


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

i see where the Lunar one had the side windows where the Aurora/Mobieus doesnt.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I'm installing them in on my Aurobius kit!


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Ditto*

A big ditto to that Fluke I want to make my Voyager as accurate as possible. Within reason of course.


AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I am gathering a collection of screen grabs, for everyone here to use on building the model. When I get the folder set up, I will post the link.

As for the resin kit that I have, it requires alot of filling and repairing before I can build it. So, hang it! I will wait for Mobieus' kit.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Challenge*

Well Lloyd just think of your resin kit as a challenge...an obsticle to over come. I bought a resin kit from John May a few years back of a early generation Valley Forge and doing the girders was a challenge to do but I went ahead and found a way to complete the kit. Now I would one day get his latest generation Valley Forge which looks a lot better than his early generation.

AZbuilder
John

*let your imagination soar*


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

John, I like a challenge, but after this model was announced, it was not worth it. I think I might take John Payne's idea for the Voyager, and kitbash it into a ST ship or into another spaceship. I will do something with it, but not now.

I have the screen grab folder started. In it will be a mix of exterior, interior of the Voyager, the miniaturizer, and CMDF. http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v218/lloyd2/fantastic voyage cartoon/


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Cool! :thumbsup: Is it just one page right now?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Yes. I am just getting started.
I will put up alot more, as I can. I wanted to get the Miniaturizer grabs first, since that can be started now. One thing I dislike about cartoons, is lack of continulty in the design from episode to episode. So you will notice some details here and then gone.

So I will have to put up as many grabs, as are differences. Then it will be up to us, as to how far we want to go, with the details outside and in.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Nice, Lloyd! Thanks!


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Thanks Lloyd*

Thanks LLoyd for the first page of screen grabs, and I don't blame you for putting the resin Voyager aside when there is a better kit on it's way. And I think John P's suggestion is a great one, So go for it.

AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I am glad to help! Just added 10 more.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Research*

While doing some research on the "Voyager" I came across these pics and thought I would share what I found. what I am thinking of doing to my model when I get it is to add some lights. Like one or two in the bow observation under the console. perhaps one under the dome/pilot console, maybe one in the rear of the main cabin, of course three for the engine exaust but I am not completely decided on the wing intakes. I am thinking of using grain of wheat bulbs but, again I might go with LEDs as they will last a lot longer. Well here are the pics I found, Enjoy.

AZbuilder
John

BTW. Does any one have the the instruction sheet for the Voyager. And if so could they scan and post them or send me a E-mail, Thanks

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Some New Stuff I Found*

While doing some web searches using Ask.com and the searches CMDF and Fantastic Voyage I found references for the following items one was for a Milton Bradley Board game, a Gold Key comic book, a Saturday morning Ad. and the CMDF Logo from the movie which I used to create the following logo for the TAS


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Do they have a Vulcan aboard?!










http://www.trekfrontier.com/ImmDatabase/Razze/Vulcaniani/IDIC.gif


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*No Vulcans Here*

No Vulcans here John,but your right it does look similar to the IDIC but, don't blame me this design can be found on the side of the HQ building of CMDF in the opening sequence and on the badges in the teams uniforms I just incorporated the two logos from the movie and the T.V. show.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLzXlCPx49U

AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

One thing I liked about the show, is that they were reduced to what ever size the job needed them to be, and 12 hours to do it in.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Stayin' Alive*

Just trying to keep this thread alive untill the Moebius FV-"Voyager" gets here sometime this month or maybe next month, and Frank is not posting much these days because he is getting ready for Chiller. So in the meantime I am working on PL's Batplane to pass the time I know many are waiting for Moebius's Nossy kit to be released and that is a highly anticipated kit, but my money is on the Voyager. I am looking forward to getting my grubby paws on this one just like i did for the 1/350 PL Refit.

AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I had a visitor tonight, but I missed catching them. :freak:


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Good One Lloyd*

nice pic there Lloyd. BTW is that a paste job or is that a really small Voyager model and if so, where or when did you get it?

AZbuilder
John


*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks! It is a model. You can get it with the Mark II model on this page.http://pages.sbcglobal.net/mdcurtiss/_wsn/page4.html


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thats 1/1 scale right?


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

As a Reminder of previous discussions on this subject, I'm posting this link:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=184403&page=4&pp=15&highlight=fantastic+voyage

And this previously posted info from that same topic thread:



For those who are interested and/or up to the challenge themselves, here's where the *Lunar Models* version of The Voyager has that elusive window:









The *Aurora* Voyager, however, places the dome a little further back so that if the window were even with the bubble, it would end up being over the middle of the wing.









​
Compare with the animated show's placement:






​


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great observation, TB!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Inacurate*

From the looks of of both model pics the Lunar and Aurora they both are inacurate compared to the animated version placement of the side window. the only way to accurize moebius Voyager is to move the pilot Dome is to move it foreward and cut out the side window though I do not know how that will effect the components on the interior such as Dr.Lane's console. Just will have to wait and see if it is feasable to do such a modification, if it has not been done already.

AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I'm just delighted to have the model 'as is". In view of the fact that the details of the ship varied from episode to episode, I think the kit is acurate enough for my requirements.

However, as I went nuts adding details to my Wilco Proteus a while back, I can understand how Voyager fans would go to similar lengths on this model.

Have fun, that's what its all about!

Huzz


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Dave is right, change it, detail it as you like, but have fun. He is so wise!

Remember that this model came from a cartoon. No two shot of the ship, are the same.
I noticed two different views of the interior, looking in through the windshield.Then you have the side door, used in an episode. There is not enough room from the top of the ship to the wing for one, but they put one in the episode. Also, the interior behind Busby, changes for whatever is needed for the episode, as the episode moves along.

So make changes, or not, that is the builder's choice.....I won't laugh too hard at your model. LOL


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> One thing I liked about the show, is that they were reduced to what ever size the job needed them to be, and 12 hours to do it in.


No doubt thanks to the knowledge provided by Dr. Jan Benes after he recovered from surgery!

In Isaac Asimov's novelization of the film, there was a logarithmic relationship between the degree of miniaturization and the length of time you could keep something miniaturized. The _Proteus_ and its crew were shrunk precisely to the size where they could stay miniaturized for one hour. Makes more sense than the movie's arbitrary sixty-minute time limit.

I still wonder why the _Voyager_'s side windows have that odd shape. Why not a simple round, oval or rectangular window?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Sorry for no updates lately, getting busy for the Chicago iHobby show next week. Way too much to get done! Voyager is looking like the first part of November, sorry for the delay, but out of my hands. I will update the site soon with all release info. Thanks for your patience, Frank.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for taking the time and giving an update. When it comes out, I will have it. 

I think the window shape, has to do with the window wiper blade, in the second grab in my folder.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thank you Frank!


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Thanks and a little OT*

Thanks for the info. Frank. It will get here when it gets here (sigh) and thanks Lloyd for the info. on the MK II. And now a bit OT but on the subject if Sci Fi, you know of the Therimin you know the musical device that make all kinds weird sci fi sounds used in movies of the 50's and 60's mainly used in the classic movie "The Day The Earth Stood Still". I found this kit the other day for $11.65 at this link
http://www.goldmine-elec.com/
and this link is the info on the kit
http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=C6841
and here is a pic of the kit.



(In the voice of Will Smith from ID4 "I am going to get me one of these" )

AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

"Therimin," with an M. Named after the inventor.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

"Theremin" with an "E". 

(I'll see your anal-retentivity and raise you ...)


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I thought it was spelled, "theramycin."


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[IMG-LEFT]http://imagecache2.allposters.com/images/pic/DES/D865~I-Love-Lucy-Vitameatavegamin-Posters.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]




I thought it was Vitameatavegamin.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

SteveR said:


> "Theremin" with an "E".
> 
> (I'll see your anal-retentivity and raise you ...)


 Please, don't say anal, I just had my forst prostate exam! :freak:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

John P said:


> Please, don't say anal, I just had my forst prostate exam! :freak:


You mean you didn't have any choice in the matter? Them forst prostate exams is the worst kind!


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the update Frank! We ALL want it NOW but, we can wait (grrrr) :wave:


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Zorro said:


> You mean you didn't have any choice in the matter? Them forst prostate exams is the worst kind!


Last one I had felt like a FROST prostate...:freak:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Be thankful it wasn't a FOREST prostate exam, like the one in Deliverance. "Squeal like a pig!"  :drunk:

okay, that was _really_ bad


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Prostate, is that football?


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Omg*

What have I done???  I only mispelled the name Therimin and now we are talking about Prostrates  , talk about goin' south in a hurry

AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I ain't in any hurry to go South after seeing "Deliverance"!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Sheesh ! I must be getting old, I thought Theramin was a vitamin, or a heat pack for sore muscles ?? 

What exactly does that thing do, and I want one no matter if I don't understand it.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

John P said:


> Please, don't say anal, I just had my forst prostate exam! :freak:


Leave it to John to go there....yep...he went there....!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

the Dabbler said:


> Sheesh ! I must be getting old, I thought Theramin was a vitamin, or a heat pack for sore muscles ??
> 
> What exactly does that thing do, and I want one no matter if I don't understand it.


[IMG-LEFT]http://www.radiolaguy.com/images/Theremin.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]

You actually don't know what a theremin is?

It's one of the first electronic musical instruments, invented by the Russian Leon Theremin in 1919. It makes the familiar spooky wail heard in, among other things, Bernard Herrmann's score for _The Day the Earth Stood Still_, Harry Lubin's music for the second season of _The Outer Limits_, and the Beach Boys' "Good Vibrations."

It has no keys, valves or frets. The player moves his hands around the two metal antennas, one for pitch and the other for loudness.

Early model shown; modern versions are much more compact.

Somewhere out there in cyberspace, there's a lost and lonely topic that's trying to find its way back to its thread.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

the Dabbler said:


> Sheesh ! I must be getting old, I thought Theramin was a vitamin, or a heat pack for sore muscles ??
> 
> What exactly does that thing do, and I want one no matter if I don't understand it.


Well Dabs the Theramin is a electronic musical device that creates weird sounds as heard in the opening title sequence and through out the movie "The Day The Earth Stood Still"


> Klattu, Nicto Barada


 and was featured in the 70's film withn Robert Ryan and Chuck Conners (The Underwater City of Captain Nemo). It is a build it yourself kit that requires some sodering and at $11.65 it is a lot cheaper than the full size built units which run about $300.00 or more and it is smaller as well "Talk about music on the go" and uses a 9volt battery just a device to kick around and play with.

AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Was this device used for the original "Dark Shadows" theme?


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Don't know, but most of the middle section of "Whole Lotta Love" by Zeppelin was done with this gadget.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*You may be right*

You know Prof. you may be right about the original "Dark Shadows" theme may have used a Theremin only that could have produced such sounds over at YouTube.com there are examples of what a Theremin looks and sounds like. Of course the models used are alot bigger and more expensive than the one I am talking about.

AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Looks like it is what was used after doing a search for theremin and "dark shadows" on Google--got bunches of hits.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Do you need a Theremin, to go on a Fantastic Voyage, or is this topic WAY OT?


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Sorry*

As stated in post #64 the Theremin subject was a bit OT. But I guess it got out of hand, sorry guy's  since it is a build it yourself kit I figured it might fit in and also made Sci-Fi sounds it might be o.k. . I did read in another thread Frank stated he will have a few prototypes at the Chicago show next week, I wonder if that will include the "Voyager". Maybe one of the attendees from the BB will be able to get some pics and share with the rest of us.  

AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I have an idea for the miniaturizer. How about and old phonograph/turntable, with the pattern on it, use the center pin, to hold the Voyager. Just a though.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

It's not a nerve gas used by the Klingons?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.gumbopages.com/looka/images/scotty-whisky.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]



Does it make a good mix with Scotch?

Christ, here we go again!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Now _this_ is a thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

AZbuilder said:


> As stated in post #64 the Theremin subject was a bit OT. But I guess it got out of hand, sorry guy's  since it is a build it yourself kit I figured it might fit in and also made Sci-Fi sounds it might be o.k. . I did read in another thread Frank stated he will have a few prototypes at the Chicago show next week, I wonder if that will include the "Voyager". Maybe one of the attendees from the BB will be able to get some pics and share with the rest of us.
> 
> AZbuilder
> John
> ...


No prototype, but an actual builtup Voyager. And a few sample Voyager kits to look at. As long as nothing strange happens, it will be there!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey Frank!

I discovered that the Luminator's Dracula kit's teeth will fit perfectly into the mouth of MR. Hyde. Look for my post in this fourm entitled "An Amazing Discovery with DR. Jekyll". Perhaps you could reverse tool this piece and include it in future runs of Mr. Hyde? 

Trevor Ursulescu
Monster Hobbies


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

got any photos to share?


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Staying Alive*

Hi everyone just a post to keep this thread going. anyways I've been kicking around with my MSpaint program and Paintshop Pro and created this .gif which is a rough draft of my final version










and I also created an idea for placement of LEDs or grain-of- Wheat bulbs using the same program.










and lastly a pic which I got from Franks site which I believe is a pic of the finished model.










so enjoy and tell me what you think.

AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Cool strobing effect, but beware of grand mal seizures. :drunk:  

Does anyone know if a firm release date been given?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Carson, this is not firm, but I believethat Frank recently mentioned that he was looking at November.

The delays are apparently largely due to the many product recalls this year for stuff made in China.
Huzz


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*animation .gif finished*

Well people tonight I finished my animated .gif of the fantastic Voyage Miniturizer Pad. below are the different stages to get to the finished .gif. Enjoy











Now just to wait for next month when it finally gets here :dude: 

AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

FAR OUT....When I look at those I hear the Beatles Strawberry Fields in my mind....cool.

should be easy enough to do on a scale pad using super bright led's.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

When I have looked at them for a while, I'm later told that I have gone into convulsions.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

DANG! How did it get to be Sunday morning already? :drunk:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

When I looked at them, the next thing I knew, I woke up in an alley with a Barbie doll, and an empty case of Root Beer! What happened? Do I want to know?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> When I looked at them, the next thing I knew, I woke up in an alley with a Barbie doll, and an empty case of Root Beer! What happened? Do I want to know?



When you _*do*_ find out, Lloyd, do us all a favor and do _*not*_ tell us!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*ROTFLMAO!!!* :tongue: :lol:


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*It's November*

Hi Frank, any word of when the Voyager will arrive. I recently came across a web site the other day that posted it will be at there distributers on the 14th of this month. I hope it will be soon.

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah I ordered mine from CULTVMAN on Apr 22.....can't wait!


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Voyager*

The web site I mentioned in my previous post is ForbiddenPlastic.com and they say It "should" be in their wherehouse by November 14 2007. Here is the Link . http://www.forbiddenplanet.com/products/25934/Fantastic_Voyage_The_Voyager_Model_Kit/Science_Fiction/Model_Kits/Product.html

and also ordered mine from CultTVMan.Com in June. I hope that Moebius can give us some more info soon. I'm also planning on pre-ordering the up coming "Ghost of Castle Mare" kit now, if some one will repop the "Forgotton Prisoner"


John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

AZbuilder said:


> Hi Frank, any word of when the Voyager will arrive. I recently came across a web site the other day that posted it will be at there distributers on the 14th of this month. I hope it will be soon.
> 
> John
> AZbuilder
> ...


They are on the water, looks like they'll be in the US on the 16th. Couple of days off the last news we had, but they are on the way! Thanks!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thank you Frank! Thats gonna be a cool find on the ol' hobby shop shelf after all these years!


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Yippee*

Yeah, what Fluke said Thanks for the info Frank. I will soon have this grail kit in my grubby glue and paint stained hands.

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Just in time for the model-building season!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

AZbuilder said:


> The web site I mentioned in my previous post is ForbiddenPlastic.com and they say It "should" be in their *wherehouse *by November 14 2007.


 [Igor] _THERE _house! [/Igor]


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Just in time for the model-building season!


 There's a season? Ya mean I've been modeling off-season?!
I could have my license revoked!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I'd say you're definitely over quota.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey John.......'Why are you talking like that?'


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

An open season on modeler? Where's my glue gun!


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Open Season*

Well I don't have to worry here It is open season year round for modeling here in the land of Tarantulas, Gila Monsters and Rattlesnakes Tucson, AZ  

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Sounds like you live a B-Monster Movie of the 50's.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Another Moebius/Monarch retail outlet!*

I spoke with (or to be more accurate, was accosted by) Ron of R & J Kit Collectors at yesterday's Cleveland Model Show 11. R & J are model kit vendors who are well known in the International Plastic Modelers Society's Region 4 for the "wall of plastic" that they erect in the vendors rooms at IPMS shows. Ron, knowing me to be a Polar Lights aficionado, yanked me over to view his stash of Moebius Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde kits. Naturally, I snagged one because A.) their prices are the best I've ever seen for new kits and B.) I wanted to get Ron to stop from drooling on my shoes.

R & J intend to keep up on all the new Moebius and Monarch releases. So if all you Region 4 folks can manage to get to the IPMS shows (and some of you evidently did, as the CMS 11 had a record turnout in SCI-Fi/Fantasy Figures and Vehicles categories) out this-a-way, you'll be able to stock up on all the new releases at the best prices I know of.
Mark McG.


----------

